# restoration of drivers licence



## 091october (10 May 2011)

if a driver was put off the road for 6 years in 2008 ( drunken driving) is it still the case that he cannot seek restoration of licence until 2012 ( i.e. 2/3 of disqualification)?


----------



## pudds (10 May 2011)

If you have been disqualified from driving and wish to apply to the courts for an early restoration of your licence, you may do so in person or through a solicitor following payment of the appropriate fee. You may apply for the early restoration of your driving licence when half your disqualification period is over, but you cannot appeal convictions involving a disqualification of two years or less. The court can reduce the period of disqualification to two-thirds the original period of disqualification.
  The court clerk of your District and Circuit Court will tell you about the court venues and dates.

http://www.citizensinformation.ie/e...driving_offences/driving_offences.html#l1f4da


----------

